# Stopping nuisance barking using positive reinforcement



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

Hey guys, we were discussing this in another thread but I thought I'd move it to its own because I'd love to get more people's opinions about it and I thought if I made the title clearer and separate. Anyways, here is what I asked:

How do I stop a dog from nuisance barking using positive reinforcement only? Ever since we moved into this new apartment and there are all sorts of sounds that Riley isn't used to, he has been barking up a storm. I make it my mission to never correct and only use positive reinforcement, so my strategy has been to simply ignore it. My reasoning has been that if he barks and I rush over to say "No" or "Stop," I really am just giving him attention for barking. But, obviously, I could be wrong hash!

Any advice on this would be great! I am willing to do ANYTHING involving positive reinforcement to get this to stop, no matter how time consuming. I am NOT willing to use any type bark collar, not saying anything negative about them, just my preference, and I really don't want to start that discussion up again. 

Any advice guys?


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

Riley is going to need some time to desensitize to the 'new' noises, and adjust to his new home as he is likely feeling a bit insecure. However, don't go to him when he is barking,(he may think you are coming to 'help' him chase 'it' off or that you are worried too), interrupt - say his name, a hand clap, whatever it takes, and call him to you, and reward him for coming, then redirect him to a toy,his mat or a bit of play. Perhaps try leaving a radio or tv on to help 'block' some of the outside noises until he is more comfortable and settled.


----------



## Sydney's Mom (May 1, 2012)

Since I just got Sydney and I live in an apartment (she came from a house), we had to go through the same thing.

For the first week she barked at EVERYTHING. My neighbour upstairs has a dog and every time she brought her outside Sydney would bark. I let them meet, and Sydney got used to that noise. I left the radio on while I was out for the first couple of weeks to dull the small noises.

She also got used to all the other regular noises. But, there are things she still barks at. And since there is one person below and one person above me in an old house-type building that lets noise travel I try to stop her.

Can your pup see out the window? That's a big thing for Sydney. Since we're just a couple of feet above street level she can only see out a couple of windows and it's really important so she can see what is making the noise.

I'm also at a bit of a loss on how to stop her from the barking she still does. She barks, I say "quiet" and then she looks at me and barks again. She won't come when she's barking, so I will approach her and tell her sit or down or something to distract her. I think it's helping a little. But she still barks when she wants out (even when it's just to play at 6am, which is a problem).

Am also interested in other opinions/strategies!


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

Thanks for the tips, I guess I should get him used to the new apartment a little more before I start worrying. 

I will try calling him over to me when it starts instead of just plain ignoring him.

Any other tips guys?


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

I'll be following this one, because I am at a loss to how you correct barking in a positive manner. Mack, being a collie, is more wired to bark in general and I try to remember he is a dog, but after years of having goldens who hardly ever barked it's been hard to get used to. My husband works from home so I really need to make sure it doesn't get out of control. I will be interested in this...


----------



## akgolden (Jun 18, 2011)

I know you said you are against e collars and trust me I am not trying to start another battle over them but want to share my experience.

With it being summer up here now and nice and warm outside the pups are staying in a large fenced off area during the night. Both think they are amazing watch dogs and love to bark at any and everything that makes a noise or happens to get in their line of sight. Usually they will stop after a couple barks but sometimes they like to keep it up and the last thing I want to do is the be the neighbor that has those annoying dogs that everyone learns to not like.

My e-collars have a vibration setting and also a tone setting. Since correcting or catching the dog in the act at the right time is difficult when they are not right next to you this is where I find the best advantage to the collar. The vibration or the beeping sound is just enough to get them to stop barking for a second. During this time that I uninterrupted the barking I can walk over to the window and see if anything is out there I need to take care of otherwise I open the window and tell them good girls for no barking and they usually go lay down.


Again not trying to start a e-collar war, everyone is open to their opinions just sharing what's worked well for me. It allows me to get their attention without having to be right by their side.


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

akgolden said:


> I know you said you are against e collars and trust me I am not trying to start another battle over them but want to share my experience.


I am not against e-collars so much as I just don't think I have the expertise to be sure that I am using them properly. Thank you for sharing your experience with it though, I am definitely reading every post thoughtfully!


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

akgolden said:


> ...and the last thing I want to do is the be the neighbor that has those annoying dogs that everyone learns to not like


This is exactly what I'm worried about! I know Ry will probably get used to it, but I don't want to be those annoying new neighbors with the dog that won't shut up!!

That being said, I am probably overreacting to the barking. I would say he maybe barks two or three times in response to a noise and this happens maybe three times a day or something, so by no means is he continuously barking, just a few barks here and there.


----------



## akgolden (Jun 18, 2011)

That doesn't sound like to much then. I would just clap or do something to divert his attention and then make him sit or lay down and reward him when he does good


----------

